
 Recession Proof Your Startup - jmorin007
http://scobleizer.com/2008/10/17/recessionproof/
======
johnrob
Bad advice. By the time your recession-proof product is built, the recession
will be over.

------
fallentimes
I'd take diet advice from Scoble before I took startup advice from him.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=297101>

To his credit though, this appears to be more of other people's advice
aggregated than his own advice.

------
auston
Make something that makes other people money (like adwords). Ha!

------
axod
Is "Recession Proof" a new buzzword these days?

